# Armour



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My endo just prescribed Armour 90 mg. (I think that's the dose the nurse stated) for me to start tomorrow. I had RAI in 2008 for Graves and a toxic nodule, and my thyroid is dead. I have been on Levoxyl 68.5 mcg. and Cytomel 5 mcg. for two months and have continued to have less energy and stamina.

Does this dose sound right for a 100 lb. woman, and will I notice a difference right away?

Thanks for any advice you can give!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> My endo just prescribed Armour 90 mg. (I think that's the dose the nurse stated) for me to start tomorrow. I had RAI in 2008 for Graves and a toxic nodule, and my thyroid is dead. I have been on Levoxyl 68.5 mcg. and Cytomel 5 mcg. for two months and have continued to have less energy and stamina.
> 
> Does this dose sound right for a 100 lb. woman, and will I notice a difference right away?
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can give!


Hi there, Midgetmaid!! Given that you were on 5 mcgs. of Cytomel, this will give you 13.5 mcgs. of T3. That is more than double what you were on. Since T3 keeps the FT4 low, that is not a concern.

I am thinking you may find this a bit much. One grain of Armour has 9mcgs. of T3 and 38 mcgs. of T4 (once again, the amount of T4 really is not that important because your active hormone is T3.

Try to be cognizant of how you are feeling when you take this. It probably would have been better if he started you out on one grain (60 mgs, 9 mcgs. of T3 and 38 mcgs. of T4) and then titrated you upward in another 6 weeks or so.

You will have to be the judge. And do let us know how it goes.

I love my Armour as you well know!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I might have misunderstood the nurse. She called with the change. She also said I'm to see the dr. in 6 weeks with labs beforehand.

I'm so hopeful this will be a positive change.

Renee


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

The dose is 90 mg. Should I split this and take morn and evening? Should I take with food or on a empty stomach?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I am starting my sixth day on Armour and the difference is amazing! I felt much better from the first day.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> I am starting my sixth day on Armour and the difference is amazing! I felt much better from the first day.
> 
> Renee


I am not at all surprised; you usually feel the difference in about 72 hours or less.

How much did you decide to take for starters?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I took 45 mg. the first day, 45 mg. A.M. and 27.5 about 2 P.M. the second day, and 45 mg. A.M. and 45 mg. about 1 or 2 P.M. since.

I started exercising lightly on Monday, which is wonderful. It's been almost three years since I had to quit!

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> I took 45 mg. the first day, 45 mg. A.M. and 27.5 about 2 P.M. the second day, and 45 mg. A.M. and 45 mg. about 1 or 2 P.M. since.
> 
> I started exercising lightly on Monday, which is wonderful. It's been almost three years since I had to quit!
> 
> Renee


Well good for you and there is no reason that you could not or should not take the full dose in the morning. It's up to you; whatever works.

Huggles,


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I will try that eventually. I was a little afraid of Armour at first due to the controversy, and the fact that my husband's experience with it wasn't good.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> I will try that eventually. I was a little afraid of Armour at first due to the controversy, and the fact that my husband's experience with it wasn't good.


What happened w/ your husband? What is he taking now?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

He is hypothyroid (sister also, so assumed hashimoto's). Armour made him feel jittery and anxious right away. He currently takes Synthroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> He is hypothyroid (sister also, so assumed hashimoto's). Armour made him feel jittery and anxious right away. He currently takes Synthroid.


Did doc start him on 1/4 to 1/2 grain as per the prescribing information?(15/30mgs?)


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

He was taking 15 mg.

He's doing pretty well on Synthroid. His dose is 88 mg. and he weighs around 230 (he's 6 ft. 4 in. tall), so his thyroid is still functioning somewhat.


----------

